# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Bug reports

## william

Si vous rencontrez un problème technique sur les forums ou sur le site, merci de les signaler ici. Pour les améliorations du forum / site, ca n&#39;est pas le bon post

Ca se rajoutera à la to do list !

TO DO LIST
- les liens news / forums inexistants : rétablis
- les liens news / forums qui foirent parfois : corrigé
- les news parfois dupliquées dans les forums : corrigé
- les problèmes des avatars : rétablis
- aide en français : disponible
- finir la peinture des forums (y reste une petite couche à passer) : en cours

Willman

----------


## John Kay

Ce n&#39;est pas un souci, mais y aura-t-il un flux RSS sur la version finale du site ?

----------


## Mopade

Pour l&#39;instant , mais je pense que c&#39;est normal , impossible d&#39;afficher son avatar , il est bien validé mais non visualisable ,

----------


## jisse

Pas vraiment un bug, mais dans la fiche les indications qui apparaissent sous le pseudo on peut lire:

Console: PC

y a un truc qui me choque et c&#39;est super vital pour moi, j&#39;me sens mal là depuis que j&#39;ai vu ça

----------


## Threanor

> Ce n&#39;est pas un souci, mais y aura-t-il un flux RSS sur la version finale du site ?


C&#39;est prévu aussi il me semble.

----------


## serioussam

> C&#39;est prévu aussi il me semble.


Mais en fait tu réponds mais tu sais quedalle ? SCANDALE !

----------


## nothuman

Les signatures merdent aussi un peu non?
Je dis ça je dis rien, c&#39;est pas vitale.

----------


## Ze_F

> Les signatures merdent aussi un peu non?
> Je dis ça je dis rien, c&#39;est pas vitale.


Non, chez moi ça roule.

Par contre les avatars semblent dead.

----------


## Salvation

> Pas vraiment un bug, mais dans la fiche les indications qui apparaissent sous le pseudo on peut lire:
> 
> Console: PC
> 
> y a un truc qui me choque et c&#39;est super vital pour moi, j&#39;me sens mal là depuis que j&#39;ai vu ça


Ah je suis pas le seul, moi aussi j&#39;ai été frappé par cette incongruité.... En p^lus y&#39;a pas même pas de jeux de mots.. ca me console pas ca.... Ok je sors

----------


## Et51

> Non, chez moi ça roule.
> 
> Par contre les avatars semblent dead.


Ouai également.

----------


## Squeeze

Bon, c&#39;est du domaine du détail mais bon, heing...  :P 
Dans mon firefox à moi j&#39;ai le rendu matérialisant les liens actifs de la barre de menu (liseré fin autour du cadre hover) qui déconne un brin. L&#39;est sensé disparaitre quand on lâche le mulot, mais là il reste et ça fait tâche (d&#39;autant que la partie basse est bouffée, du moins chez moi). Même après avoir quitté la page il est toujours là, et en plus il est moche.   :Angry:  


Voilà. (OK, OK, je reviendais que quand j&#39;aurais des choses intelligentes et utiles à dire...) :D

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Les signatures merdent aussi un peu non?
> Je dis ça je dis rien, c&#39;est pas vitale.


PTDR, la même signature que celui de .... je ne dirais pas le nom :D

Edit : ah bah non, en plus c&#39;est tout marqué dessus, Cafzone addicted :D

----------


## nothuman

> PTDR, la même signature que celui de .... je ne dirais pas le nom :D
> 
> Edit : ah bah non, en plus c&#39;est tout marqué dessus, Cafzone addicted :D


C&#39;est pour afficher la couleur. Tu sais pour raviver la gueguerre Cafzone/Gamekult, tructrobien/kikoolol, oui j&#39;en rajoute, mais tu sais ici les gens ne sont pas très fut... Saibon je me tais.
Biensûr je déconne les gens, lâchez ces hâches, en plus vous savez bien que vous pouvez pas me toucher derrière mon écran, mouahahaha que je suis cruel.

Non puis bon elle est jolie cette signature en plus.  ::):

----------


## RicHoret

Elle est jolie, mais ma hache l&#39;est encore plus, na !

----------


## RicHoret

tiens ptit bug :

----------


## serioussam

> tiens ptit bug :


La même pour moi, que sur ce topic apparement.

----------


## DiCsA

Une erreur bizzard:

Lorsque je vais sur la derniere news, celle sur le dernier BF, un prompt se lance.
Il est natif de http://dev.canardplus.com et me demande un logon.
Voilà c&#39;est tout

Edit: Grilled
Trop marrant quand j&#39;ai posté j&#39;ai vu le post précédent et j&#39;ai cliquer sur Annuler ^^
Enfin je m&#39;en suis vite rendu compte puisque tu n&#39;as pas le même style de fenêtre que moi. J&#39;ai des fenetres fluxbox bleu.

----------


## RicHoret

> Une erreur bizzard:
> 
> Lorsque je vais sur la derniere news, celle sur le dernier BF, un prompt se lance.
> Il est natif de http://dev.canardplus.com et me demande un logon.
> Voilà c&#39;est tout


Un post au dessus   ::rolleyes::

----------


## serioussam

Apparement aussi de plus en plus de news doublon...petit bug de comptage quelque part ?

----------


## DiCsA

> Un post au dessus


Je sais j&#39;ai éditer.
On a tous les deux posté à 0h35

----------


## Darkigo

> La même pour moi, que sur ce topic apparement.


Meme bug,mais sur le topic dans consoles,et dans les commentaires d&#39;une news.

----------


## Darkigo

Ca va faire encore 4 fois que ça me le fait là, sur plein de sujets différents.

----------


## serioussam

> Ca va faire encore 4 fois que ça me le fait là, sur plein de sujets différents.


Je confirme. Apparement en tout cas ça ne le fait pas sur des sujets doublonnés.

EDIT : bon bah rien dit alors ^^

----------


## Darkigo

Erreur !
Ca me l&#39;a fait sur le doublon de fear effect !

----------


## RicHoret

ca devrai bien etre reglé un jour ou l&#39;autre, patience est donc de mise  :;):

----------


## Tandhruil

Ca serait possible d&#39;avoir l&#39;arborescence au dessus du message et pas en dessous ?
Et aussi de distinguer dans l&#39;arborescence les messages lus des messages non lus ?

A quoi sert le double menu de forum :

> Canardplus.com > Forums Canard Plus > Suggestions Canardplus.com

1) Canardplus.com
Donne la liste des forums et les statistiques
Permet de marquer tous les messages

2) Forums Canard Plus
Donne juste la liste des forums

Il serait bien aussi de pouvoir marquer chaque forum comme lu

----------


## Croustibat

Le truc c&#39;est que dans un Forum IPB arborescence est comme suit :

*Index du forum* : ici "canardplus.com"
*--->Forum racine* : ici "Forums Canard Plus"
*------>Forum* : ici par ex "Suggestions Canardplus"
*--------->Sujet* : ici par ex "Bug reports"

Donc ca renvoie au meme endroit parcequ&#39;il n&#39;y a qu&#39;un seul "Forum racine" qui ne sert donc a rien mais qu&#39;on ne peut supprimer dans l&#39;arborescence

----------


## GuiBru

a propos des mp
la boite send item reste vide

c&#39;est normal ?

----------


## Tandhruil

> Le truc c&#39;est que dans un Forum IPB arborescence est comme suit :
> 
> *Index du forum* : ici "canardplus.com"
> *--->Forum racine* : ici "Forums Canard Plus"
> *------>Forum* : ici par ex "Suggestions Canardplus"
> *--------->Sujet* : ici par ex "Bug reports"
> 
> Donc ca renvoie au meme endroit parcequ&#39;il n&#39;y a qu&#39;un seul "Forum racine" qui ne sert donc a rien mais qu&#39;on ne peut supprimer dans l&#39;arborescence


Ok Merci

----------


## trizo

Bonjour, c&#39;est con que mon premier message ici soit pour me plaindre... Mais bon. Dame nature n&#39;a pas fait de détail avec les boulets, elle les a fait purs et sans conservateur ni matière grasse.




Quelqu&#39;un, quelque part a volé mon pseudo, donc pourrais je le récupérer, merci.


rAyVax.

----------


## serioussam

> Bonjour, c&#39;est con que mon premier message ici soit pour me plaindre... Mais bon. Dame nature n&#39;a pas fait de détail avec les boulets, elle les a fait purs et sans conservateur ni matière grasse.
> Quelqu&#39;un, quelque part a volé mon pseudo, donc pourrais je le récupérer, merci.
> rAyVax.


Encore ? C&#39;est une manie, décidement, le vol de nick...serait-ce un coup du sieur _Guts une fois de plus ?

----------


## Trazom

Pas un bug mais plutôt une chitite fôte d&#39;ortografe : 

"support préféré : *aucune*"...
Le "E" étant évidemment de trop.

Voilà Mr Willmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!  :;):

----------


## GuiBru

> Bonjour, c&#39;est con que mon premier message ici soit pour me plaindre... Mais bon. Dame nature n&#39;a pas fait de détail avec les boulets, elle les a fait purs et sans conservateur ni matière grasse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelqu&#39;un, quelque part a volé mon pseudo, donc pourrais je le récupérer, merci.
> 
> 
> rAyVax.


Essaye ton pseudo avec "hihihi" en mot de passe
c&#39;est ce qu&#39;avait pris fish guts pour moi

y&#39;a pas une section lapidation de fish guts sur le forum ?
on peut en ouvrir une ?




> *Fish_Guts* : bn en fait c&#39;est pas drole,et chui arrivé trop tard pour taloche  ton mot de passe est hihihi

----------


## william

> Il serait bien aussi de pouvoir marquer chaque forum comme lu


C&#39;est possible. Il suffit d&#39;entrer dans le forum. La case options permet d&#39;ouvrir un menu qui donne la possibilité de marquer tout le forum comme lu et de revenir à la liste des forums.

----------


## serioussam

> Ce que tu appeles arboresence, c&#39;est le chemin ? "Canardplus.com > Forums Canard Plus > Suggestions Canardplus.com > Bug reports "


EDIT : Oops, rien dit ^^

----------


## trizo

Nan, c&#39;est pas hihihi, ni quelconcefishguts, ni non plus maisquefaitlamoderation

----------


## trizo

> Nan, c&#39;est pas hihihi, ni quelconcefishguts, ni non plus maisquefaitlamoderation



Boulon si tu me lis, je n&#39;arrive pas à te mp, jtai bunké sur gk.
Ca serait cool que je puisse poster sous mon pseudo   :<_<:  

ray

----------


## RicHoret

c&#39;est toi mon rayray, au pire contacte Ivan, y&#39;a pas que Boulon sur Terre (ah bon ?)

----------


## trizo

> c&#39;est toi mon rayray, au pire contacte Ivan, y&#39;a pas que Boulon sur Terre (ah bon ?)



Ouais mais Ivan jlaime pas :fou:
Nan mais au moins Boulon sait que c&#39;est pas une autre connerie.

----------


## serioussam

> c&#39;est toi mon rayray, au pire contacte Ivan, y&#39;a pas que Boulon sur Terre (ah bon ?)


S u r t o u t q u e Boulon f a i t p e u t - ê t r e   d e s  r e m a r q u e s   a u x   g e n s   m a i s   i l   n &#39; a   a p p a r e m e n t   p a s   d e   d r o i t s   d &#39; a d m i n   o u   m ê m e   d e   m o d o .

----------


## RicHoret

Boulon est pas modal ici , regarde : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...y_name&st=0&b=1 
il est pas dans la grande liste :roll:

----------


## rayvax

> Boulon est pas modal ici , regarde : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...y_name&st=0&b=1 
> il est pas dans la grande liste :roll:



C&#39;est bon c&#39;est fait, c&#39;était abs qui l&#39;avait... pour soit disant qu&#39;un autre ne le vole pas pour le vendre sur ebay au marché noir dans ton cul entre les seins.

D&#39;ailleurs j&#39;aimerai demander si ça ne dérange pas, un petit changement de pseudo de rayvax à rAyVax, histoire de voir si vraiment un admin lis ce forum des fois.
babaille et merci.


BOULON MODO BOULON MODO

----------


## RicHoret

oh le con, j&#39;était prêt à mettre la CB moi.

----------


## serioussam

> BOULON MODO BOULON MODO


Ton voeu est exhaucé.

----------


## RicHoret

Boulon modo ? Et t&#39;oses encore poster ici Serious, allez part vite en courant !

----------


## Absinte

majuscule à "Abs"

----------


## fuful

Un petit truc sur la page principale, quand on clique sur un lien, il s&#39;ouvre dans un nouvelle fenetre. Si on clique sur un deuxième lien, il s&#39;ouvre dans la fenetre du premier. Ce serait pas mal si ca s&#39;ouvrait dans une deuxième nouvelle fenêtre (je suis sous IE6, pas testé sous FF avec les tabs, ca le fait peut etre pas...)

----------


## ducon

La section des brèves merdoie furieusement sur la page principale.



> Vidéo | 30.04.06 | 14h07
> Des vidéos de Table Tennis
> 
> L&#39;excellent site Xboxyde héberge 7 vidéos du jeu Table Tennis de Rockstar qui sortira normalement le mois prochain sur Xbox 360.
> 
> Notice: Undefined index: rubrique in /var/www/canardplus.com/www/include_php/index_view.inc.php on line 166
> |
> 
> Notice: Undefined index: date in /var/www/canardplus.com/www/include_php/index_view.inc.php on line 166
> ...

----------


## montou

pas des notices, c&#39;est pas grave mais bon c&#39;est moche :D

----------


## fuful

> La section des brèves merdoie furieusement sur la page principale.


J&#39;allais le dire mais tu m&#39;as pris de vitesse...

----------


## ducon

> La section des brèves merdoie furieusement sur la page principale.


OK, ça semble réparé.

----------


## serioussam

> OK, ça semble réparé.


Oui, c&#39;est sûrement willman qui uploadait des fichiers modifiés pour le site  :;): .

----------


## ducon

Cela dit, je vois encore des brèves vides. C’est moins moche qu’avant, mais bon.

----------


## william

> La section des brèves merdoie furieusement sur la page principale.


A yest c&#39;est réparé. Erreurs de jeunesse

----------


## RicHoret

Et les brêves ont peu pas les commenter ?

----------


## serioussam

> Et les brêves ont peu pas les commenter ?


Justement, c&#39;est des brèves ^^ dans le principe, c&#39;est pas commentable, mais c&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est dommage, j&#39;ai bien eu envie de faire des remarques pour quelques unes...

----------


## remouk

Je ne sais pas si c&#39;est un bug ou une erreur de manipulation récurrente, mais quand une nouvelle news arrive, en général elle apparait en double dans le forum.

----------


## MrCastor

remouk> It&#39;s not a bug, it&#39;s a feature  :;): 
(sinon oui, c&#39;est chiant comme bug ça)

----------


## william

> remouk> It&#39;s not a bug, it&#39;s a feature


arf... Oui c&#39;est un bug. Je suis dessus là

----------


## montou

> arf... Oui c&#39;est un bug. Je suis dessus là



Ah! C&#39;était pas un easter egg?  :;):

----------


## John Kay

Seriousam après être devenu "commère officielle" n&#39;a plus que 0 message. (ah mon avis c&#39;est voulu) hin hin
Et là j&#39;étais en train de lire un sujet sur Ghost Rider, un message de boulon est apparu au refresh, puis disparu ! Tout cela est bien mystérieux. Mystére ! (c&#39;est aussi une chanson de Nolwenn, je peux la chanter si vous voulez)

----------


## RicHoret

C&#39;est vraiment très étrange...

----------


## John Kay

J&#39;ai l&#39;impression qu&#39;on muselle la libre parole sur ce forum.

edit : tout cela n&#39;est pas net..

----------


## Bunk

un petit bug c&#39;est quand on quitte son explorer et on re on doit se re loginer (sa existe comme mot?) et meme en cochant la case se rappeller de moi !

----------


## John Kay

J&#39;espère que les sages administrateurs sauront faire bon usage des outils de modération.

----------


## montou

> un petit bug c&#39;est quand on quitte son explorer et on re on doit se re loginer (sa existe comme mot?) et meme en cochant la case se rappeller de moi !




Ce problème est dépendant de ton navigateur.
Tu utilises quoi ?

Sous Firefox 1.5.0.2, ça marche tout bien


ps: "loguer"  :;):

----------


## rayvax

> Seriousam après être devenu "commère officielle" n&#39;a plus que 0 message. (ah mon avis c&#39;est voulu) hin hin
> Et là j&#39;étais en train de lire un sujet sur Ghost Rider, un message de boulon est apparu au refresh, puis disparu ! Tout cela est bien mystérieux. Mystére ! (c&#39;est aussi une chanson de Nolwenn, je peux la chanter si vous voulez)




Si c&#39;est vrai, je me retiendrai de poster de la merde à mon prochain post.

----------


## John Kay

De toute façon un complot se trame là dessous.
S&#39;il m&#39;arrivait de chanter du Nolwenn, nul doute que la chanson se transformerait en un tube des villages people.   ::o:  
 ::lol::

----------


## william

> Je ne sais pas si c&#39;est un bug ou une erreur de manipulation récurrente, mais quand une nouvelle news arrive, en général elle apparait en double dans le forum.


Ce running bug est normalement corrigé. Normalement hein...

----------


## GuiBru

> a propos des mp
> la boite send item reste vide
> 
> c&#39;est normal ?


cette personne fort sympathique au dessus de moi a remarqué qqchose d&#39;interessant

C&#39;est normal? c&#39;est fait pour alleger le forum ?
ou c&#39;est un bug ?

----------


## Tandhruil

> C&#39;est normal? c&#39;est fait pour alleger le forum ?
> ou c&#39;est un bug ?


Pareil, pourtant, il semblerait que ce soit pris en charge dans l&#39;indicateur de remplissage de la boite ?!?

----------


## remouk

> cette personne fort sympathique au dessus de moi a remarqué qqchose d&#39;interessant
> 
> C&#39;est normal? c&#39;est fait pour alleger le forum ?
> ou c&#39;est un bug ?


C&#39;est normal, il faut cocher la case "Ajouter une copie de ce message vers mon dossier éléments envoyés" pour ajouter une copie de ce message vers ton dossier éléments envoyés.
Suffit de savoir lire, quoi. :P

----------


## GuiBru

bon ca va, tu n&#39;est pas tombé dans le piege

----------


## serioussam

> Seriousam après être devenu "commère officielle" n&#39;a plus que 0 message. (ah mon avis c&#39;est voulu) hin hin


Ha non, apparement j&#39;en suis à environ 8 millions de posts, et mon rang est évolutif, c&#39;est cool   :B):  . J&#39;avais un petit problème de compte, aussi, à un moment, mais ça a disparu assez vite.

----------


## RicHoret

Ben t&#39;es pas ban finalement ? C&#39;etait quoi le prob ?

----------


## John Kay

Une partie du vaste complot mondial qui entoure ce forum je le crains.

----------


## Radis Noir

Ma theorie

Un bug, mais il s&#39;est cru ban, donc a changé sa signature, mais vu que la redac n&#39;avait rien à voir la dedans ils se sont dis "Bigre ! Mais il est fou ! Nous ne sommes pour rien dans cette histoire !" Donc ils ont changé son pseudo en "Paranoiaque Officiel" et pis bug resolu donc il revient.

Apres pour le nombre de messages je ne m&#39;avance pas.

----------


## serioussam

> Ben t&#39;es pas ban finalement ? C&#39;etait quoi le prob ?


Mystère total. A vrai-dire, apparement, personne n&#39;a l&#39;air d&#39;en savoir grand-chose, mais c&#39;était pas méchant. C&#39;est juste que c&#39;est un peu dérangeant de savoir qu&#39;un des admins puisse faire des trucs comme ça sans que les autres soient au courant. Enfin bon, pour ma part, c&#39;est clos (sauf pour savoir qui c&#39;est, évidemment, j&#39;ai mon idée, mais c&#39;est du domaine privé, cette affaire  :;): ) et ça m&#39;aura permis de quand même me marrer en voyant mon nombre de posts et mes grades successifs :D .

----------


## Spad

Bon je voulais y aller de mon petit commentaire sur la news a propos des screenshots sur l&#39;extension prochaine de Dungeon Siege 2 mais le lien est tout cass é   ::(:  

voila ce que je peux lire :

"Désolé, une erreur s&#39;est produite. Si vous n&#39;êtes pas certain de l&#39;utilisation d&#39;une fonction, ou que vous ne savez pas pourquoi vous obtenez ce message d&#39;erreur, lisez les fichiers d&#39;aide pour de plus amples informations.

L&#39;erreur renvoyée est :
Désolé, le lien qui vous a amené vers cette page semble être périmé ou cassé."

Voila voila

----------


## Taï Lolo

Je sais pas si c&#39;est un bug lié à IPB, mais c&#39;est bien chiant.

Quand on tape le mot "flie" (f i l e) et qu&#39;on valide le message, on obtient "flie" (f l i e). Ca m&#39;a pourri les liens de downloads pour l&#39;interview d&#39;Ivan ce matin.

Par exemple, 
http://rapidshare.de/flies/19584527/Ivan_L...042006.mp3.html
ou encore
http://media.putflie.com/Ivan-Le-Fou---int...ance---04042006

foirent. Et ça change rien si je mets le lien sous la forme de texte.

Tu sais d&#39;où ça peut venir, Willman ?

----------


## CptDobey

Sur la liste des forum dispo, les options en bas de page pour "flinguer les cookiers" ou "marquer tous les sujets comme lus" apparaissent de façon aléatoire. Parfois elles sont là...ou pas.

(Firefox 1.5.0.2)

*Edit:*
En fait si l&#39;on clique sur le lien ici dessus "Forum Canard Plus" ( http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php?showforum=1 ) les options ne sont pas là.

Si on va sur http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ les options sont présentes.

Merci de me verser 100 eur pour le débugage  :;):

----------


## william

> Sur la liste des forum dispo, les options en bas de page pour "flinguer les cookiers" ou "marquer tous les sujets comme lus" apparaissent de façon aléatoire. Parfois elles sont là...ou pas.
> 
> (Firefox 1.5.0.2)
> 
> *Edit:*
> En fait si l&#39;on clique sur le lien ici dessus "Forum Canard Plus" ( http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php?showforum=1 ) les options ne sont pas là.
> 
> Si on va sur http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ les options sont présentes.
> 
> Merci de me verser 100 eur pour le débugage


Normal.
Le premier est un forum catégorie, un forum qui rassemble des sous-forums.
Le second est la page d&#39;accueil.

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Heu je n&#39;ai pas tout compris


Désolé pour l&#39;incompréhension. Essaie de taper ce mot dans un post et appuie sur le bouton de validation. Les lettres du mot apparaissent dans le désordre.

----------


## remouk

> Désolé pour l&#39;incompréhension. Essaie de taper ce mot dans un post et appuie sur le bouton de validation. Les lettres du mot apparaissent dans le désordre.


Hum, en fait "F I L" (sans espaces) est remplacé par "FLI".
Test : fli < en éditant le message, on voit que ce n&#39;est pas ce que j&#39;ai tapé.

Ca semble être une histoire de flitres (< salaud !) et de mots blacklistés, ce qui est configurable dans IPB (je ne sais pas où, cela dit). Le but étant de censurer les insultes en remplaçant automatiquement "fromage" par "fr***ge" par exemple.

----------


## CptDobey

> Heu je n&#39;ai pas tout compris
> Normal.
> Le premier est un forum catégorie, un forum qui rassemble des sous-forums.
> Le second est la page d&#39;accueil.


Ok... la confuse vient du fait qu&#39;à l&#39;écran, ça montre la même chose.
Au temps pour moi (j&#39;ai déjà reversé les 100 eur).

----------


## O.Boulon

Attendez, je vous ai offert sur un plateau la meilleure blague de l&#39;univers.

Vous pourriez apprécier tout de même, ingrats.

----------


## remouk

> Attendez, je vous ai offert sur un plateau la meilleure blague de l&#39;univers.
> 
> Vous pourriez apprécier tout de même, ingrats.


Moi j&#39;aurais remplacé tous les "j" par des "z" et inversement, ç&#39;aurait été encore plus rigolo. :P

----------


## XWolverine

<strike> L&#39;est pas à l&#39;heure, le serveur (1h de retard). L&#39;est 11h là.</strike>

PS : On peut vraiment pas rajouter tous les bugs dans le premier post ? (le f-i-l en f-l-i, etc ...)

Edit : Arghhh !! Ca a été corrigé pendant que je postais :-)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J&#39;ai un bug concernant la détection de l&#39;user à etre connecté sur le site. Je m&#39;explique, je me logue je navigue tranquille. Puis je ferme l&#39;onglet (Firefox 1.5.0.3) de Canardplus pour aller ailleurs, je reviens qq minutes plus tard.

Et là, bien sur, je ne suis plus connecté. MAIS si je regarde tout en bas de page, dans la liste des connectés, je vois bel et bien mon pseudo. En cliquant dessus (sur mon pseudo alors que je ne suis pas connecté), le site me reconnait et me connecte aussitot.

Enfin, je ne sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre   ::mellow::

----------


## Exxon Valdez

> Moi j&#39;aurais remplacé tous les "j" par des "z" et inversement, ç&#39;aurait été encore plus rigolo. :P


  C&#39;est déjà presque le cas, tapez J E U (sans espace). Test : zeu de mains, zeu de nains. Ca aussi c&#39;est une boulonnerie?

----------


## william

> J&#39;ai un bug concernant la détection de l&#39;user à etre connecté sur le site. Je m&#39;explique, je me logue je navigue tranquille. Puis je ferme l&#39;onglet (Firefox 1.5.0.3) de Canardplus pour aller ailleurs, je reviens qq minutes plus tard.
> 
> Et là, bien sur, je ne suis plus connecté. MAIS si je regarde tout en bas de page, dans la liste des connectés, je vois bel et bien mon pseudo. En cliquant dessus (sur mon pseudo alors que je ne suis pas connecté), le site me reconnait et me connecte aussitot.
> 
> Enfin, je ne sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre


Je pencherais pour un problème avec ton navigateur.

----------


## william

L&#39;aide en français est maintenant disponible.

----------


## Tiramisou

Sur la page d&#39;accueil du site, j&#39;ai un décalage sur la colone de droite ou le strip et le Yabonmatos sortent du cadre blanc.

Ca fait pas tres propre

=> Y a ptete que chez moi remarquez. J&#39;dis ça moi...

----------


## william

> Sur la page d&#39;accueil du site, j&#39;ai un décalage sur la colone de droite ou le strip et le Yabonmatos sortent du cadre blanc.
> 
> Ca fait pas tres propre
> 
> => Y a ptete que chez moi remarquez. J&#39;dis ça moi...


Tu utilises quel système d&#39;exploitation, quel navigateur et quelle version ?

----------


## Tiramisou

J&#39;ai Windows XP
et Firefox 1.5.0.3

et en résolution, j&#39;suis en 1024*768

----------


## montou

> Sur la page d&#39;accueil du site, j&#39;ai un décalage sur la colone de droite ou le strip et le Yabonmatos sortent du cadre blanc.
> 
> Ca fait pas tres propre
> 
> => Y a ptete que chez moi remarquez. J&#39;dis ça moi...



Win XP - FF 1.5.0.3 (1280*1024) : tout est nickel

----------


## MiniNerd

Ca me fait pareil sur FF, dernière version, en 1024*768.

Sur IE, les cadres ne débordent pas, ils sont carrément cachés :/

----------


## william

> J&#39;ai Windows XP
> et Firefox 1.5.0.3
> 
> et en résolution, j&#39;suis en 1024*768


J&#39;ai trouvé la raison du problème. C&#39;est normalement corrigé. Merci de me le confirmer!

----------


## Tiramisou

Ouaip c&#39;est tout beau tout bien.

----------


## Absinte

C&#39;est normal que dans la liste des connectés les membres soient toujours comptés en invités, comme en ce moment : 40 invité(s), 40 membre(s) 0 membre(s) anonyme(s).
Enfin j&#39;ai cru remarquer que c&#39;était systématique.

----------


## Castor

C&#39;est fou, chaque fois que je veux aller sur la page 2 du topic "Nintendo ne fera pas la guerre des consoles", ça me plante mon navigateur, que ce soit FF ou IE...

Le topic en question :

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...wtopic=738&hl= -> puis aller page 2.

----------


## ducon

Tout marche bien chez moi. Sauf que le noyau a voulu allouer un peu trop de mémoire, ce qui m’a tué quelques applications.
Après quelques tests, c’est plutôt le site de Gwar et ses Flash pourris qui sont en cause.
Je confirme : tout marche très bien chez moi (système Debian, Firefox 1.5.0.3).

----------


## Castor

> Tout marche bien chez moi. Sauf que le noyau a voulu allouer un peu trop de mémoire, ce qui m’a tué quelques applications.


Oui à mon avis y a un truc dans cette fameuse page 2 qui provoque des comportements bizarres du PC. En tous cas ici au taff, ça plante sans rien demander sur WinNT2000.

Edit: j&#39;ai la même chose sur la page du thread sur Paris Hilton.

----------


## Raton

Un petit détail à la con... je ne sais pas si ca a déjà été poster mais tant pis. Au pire je me ferrai fouetter ^^

Ca serait sympa de passer la taille minimum des mots clés pour la recherche à 3... Sinon quand on recherche Wii ca marche pas top :P

----------


## william

> Un petit détail à la con... je ne sais pas si ca a déjà été poster mais tant pis. Au pire je me ferrai fouetter ^^
> 
> Ca serait sympa de passer la taille minimum des mots clés pour la recherche à 3... Sinon quand on recherche Wii ca marche pas top :P


C&#39;est déjà le cas. PSP et Wii, ainsi que DS peuvent être recherchés. Cela ne fonctionne pas ?

----------


## Raton

> C&#39;est déjà le cas. PSP et Wii, ainsi que DS peuvent être recherchés. Cela ne fonctionne pas ?


Et bien j&#39;ai essayé avec Wii et wii (dès fois que problème de case) mais ca n&#39;a pas l&#39;air de super marcher

----------


## william

> Et bien j&#39;ai essayé avec Wii et wii (dès fois que problème de case) mais ca n&#39;a pas l&#39;air de super marcher


Je ne comprends pas. J&#39;obtiens une bonne palanquées de news qui concernent tous la Wii. Quelqu&#39;un d&#39;autre rencontre ce problème ?

----------


## Castor

> Je ne comprends pas. J&#39;obtiens une bonne palanquées de news qui concernent tous la Wii. Quelqu&#39;un d&#39;autre rencontre ce problème ?


Marche pas non plus chez moi...

----------


## XWolverine

> Je ne comprends pas. J&#39;obtiens une bonne palanquées de news qui concernent tous la Wii. Quelqu&#39;un d&#39;autre rencontre ce problème ?


Ouaip :
_Un ou tous vos mots clés de recherche font moins de 4 caractères ou vous avez recherché des mots qui ne sont pas permis, ..._

----------


## william

> Ouaip :
> _Un ou tous vos mots clés de recherche font moins de 4 caractères ou vous avez recherché des mots qui ne sont pas permis, ..._


Je viens de comprendre. Vous parlez de la recherche du forum alors que je parle de la recherche du site.
Vous pouvez désormais rechercher des mots de 3 caractères dans les forums.

----------


## Raton

Ca marche nickel   ::):

----------


## NiarKal

Bon je ne sais pas si ça arrive à d&#39;autres, mais quand je reste assez longtemps sur un forum particulier, il arrive qu&#39;il "oublie" que j&#39;ai visité certains topics depuis que je suis sur cette section.
Heureusement il est possible de mettre un forum comme lu complétement parce que c&#39;est assez chiant.

Ça me fait ça au boulot et chez moi, sous Firefox dans les deux cas (pas d&#39;options exotiques).

----------


## Castor

> Bon je ne sais pas si ça arrive à d&#39;autres, mais quand je reste assez longtemps sur un forum particulier, il arrive qu&#39;il "oublie" que j&#39;ai visité certains topics depuis que je suis sur cette section.
> Heureusement il est possible de mettre un forum comme lu complétement parce que c&#39;est assez chiant.
> 
> Ça me fait ça au boulot et chez moi, sous Firefox dans les deux cas (pas d&#39;options exotiques).


C&#39;est ptet parce que le temps que tu est resté sur un même forum, d&#39;autres ont posté sur les forums que tu avais précédemment visité ?   ::unsure::  

(ça à l&#39;air évident comme ça hein, donc pas d&#39;offense, mais n&#39;ayant jamais eu ce problème, je ne peux en dire plus...)

----------


## NiarKal

> C&#39;est ptet parce que le temps que tu est resté sur un même forum, d&#39;autres ont posté sur les forums que tu avais précédemment visité ?   
> 
> (ça à l&#39;air évident comme ça hein, donc pas d&#39;offense, mais n&#39;ayant jamais eu ce problème, je ne peux en dire plus...)


Non non, il n&#39;y a rien eu depuis mon dernier passage, ils sont toujours en bas dans la liste des messages et ils se remettent dans le même état qu&#39;avant mon dernier passage.
Ça ne le fait que si je reste longtemps sur un même forum.

----------


## Erokh

> Non non, il n&#39;y a rien eu depuis mon dernier passage, ils sont toujours en bas dans la liste des messages et ils se remettent dans le même état qu&#39;avant mon dernier passage.
> Ça ne le fait que si je reste longtemps sur un même forum.


Ca m&#39;arrive assez fréquemment sur un autre forum, aussi, et même avec IE. J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que ça arrive surtout quand une page est rajoutée au topic; dans ce cas, le clic sur "dernier message non lu" me renvoi au dernier post écrit par moi sur la page en question.

Je sais pas si je suis très clair, là...  ::(:

----------


## NiarKal

Bon, tout le monde il s&#39;en fiche de mon bug ?   ::(:

----------


## william

> Bon, tout le monde il s&#39;en fiche de mon bug ?


Heu non. Mais comme je n&#39;ai pas ce souci, j&#39;ai du mal à comprendre ton problème en fait.

----------


## NiarKal

> Heu non. Mais comme je n&#39;ai pas ce souci, j&#39;ai du mal à comprendre ton problème en fait.


Ben le forum retient notre dernière visite dans un sujet et on a la possibilité de reprendre au dernier message lu chaque topic.
Mais quand je regarde pas mal de topic dans la même rubrique (actualité, jeux PC etc.) certains topic "oublie" mon dernier passage (et seulement mon dernier). Ça arrive assez souvent et c&#39;est un peu gênant.

----------


## ducon

Que se passe-t-il aujourd’hui ? Le site est tombé deux fois de suite (ce matin et ce soir) ?

----------


## Castor

> Que se passe-t-il aujourd’hui ? Le site est tombé deux fois de suite (ce matin et ce soir) ?


Ouaip, plusieurs fois ce soir même.

----------


## william

> Ben le forum retient notre dernière visite dans un sujet et on a la possibilité de reprendre au dernier message lu chaque topic.
> Mais quand je regarde pas mal de topic dans la même rubrique (actualité, jeux PC etc.) certains topic "oublie" mon dernier passage (et seulement mon dernier). Ça arrive assez souvent et c&#39;est un peu gênant.


Je viens de refaire l&#39;essai sur tout un tas de topics sous IE 6, Firefox (1.5.0.3) / Windows XP et Safari. Je n&#39;ai aucun souci. 
Quel est ton OS / Navigateur / Version ?
Tu acceptes bien les cookies ?

----------


## NiarKal

> Je viens de refaire l&#39;essai sur tout un tas de topics sous IE 6, Firefox (1.5.0.3) / Windows XP et Safari. Je n&#39;ai aucun souci. 
> Quel est ton OS / Navigateur / Version ?
> Tu acceptes bien les cookies ?


Windows XP Pro, Firefox 1.5.0.3

Ça me fait ça chez moi et au boulot (même OS, même navigateur).
Eh oui j&#39;accepte bien les coukies.
En fait j&#39;ai remarqué un truc. Sur la page principale c&#39;est toujours marqué "Bienvenue, votre dernière visite : hier, 23:56", que ça soit chez moi ou au boulot.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tant que j&#39;y pense, j&#39;ai la même chose avec la dernière version d&#39;Avant et XP Pro.
Le forum m&#39;oublie de manière aléatoire et m&#39;oblige à me reconnecter.

----------


## MiniNerd

Décidément, Alzheimer, un fléau dans notre société agée...

J&#39;ajouterais que c&#39;est bizarre, je n&#39;ai jamais eu de problème du genre, d&#39;ailleurs la gestion des sujets déjà lus est nettement meilleure que celle de phpBB, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## william

> Windows XP Pro, Firefox 1.5.0.3
> 
> Ça me fait ça chez moi et au boulot (même OS, même navigateur).
> Eh oui j&#39;accepte bien les coukies.
> En fait j&#39;ai remarqué un truc. Sur la page principale c&#39;est toujours marqué "Bienvenue, votre dernière visite : hier, 23:56", que ça soit chez moi ou au boulot.


Tu as essayé de supprimer tes cookies ?

----------


## Camui

J&#39;ai pas de soucis particuliers, du genre la ligne 9 du code machin pose problème à mon ego tourmenté par des omelettes frelatées ingurgitées dans ma prime enfance, sauf que, habitué au PHPBB, j&#39;adore, tiens, justement, en parlant d&#39;ego, faire des egosearch. Ca me permet de savoir si j&#39;arrive à percer en société virtuelle et à m&#39;éviter de faire marcher mes neurones pour me rappeler de mes posts.

Ooooh bien sûr, j&#39;ai pu quand même trouver une option permettant de trouver mes messages en cliquant sur mon pseudo => options => trouver tous les messages. 

Bref, c&#39;est bien, mais on voit pas les sujets, uniquement les messages.

Donc voilà, c&#39;était juste comme ça, hein. Si c&#39;est possible ou pas, si je suis fou ou pas, encore que, oui, je suis fou.

----------


## NiarKal

> Tu as essayé de supprimer tes cookies ?


J&#39;ai essayé ça ne change rien.

----------


## finsh

post inutile

----------


## Erokh

Je rappelle que j&#39;ai le même problème que niarkal, sauf que ça le fait avec FF et aussi avec IE (c&#39;est arrivé il y a quelques minutes), et ce sur trois PC différents (mais tous sous XP SP2 -remarquez, ça me le faisait aussi sous win 2000 et XP SP1-).

Ca m&#39;arrivait aussi assez fréquemment sur ce site.

Je le poste, au cas où quelqu&#39;un y verrait une similitude.

Sinon, oui j&#39;ai mes cookies acceptés, j&#39;avais déjà essayé de les supprimer, et ça n&#39;avait rien changé. J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que c&#39;est cyclique (il y a des périodes où ça chie, et d&#39;autres où ça se passe très bien... tiens, comme avec ma copine... le site serait-il soumis à un cycle menstruel? :D )

----------


## Starvey

> Ben le forum retient notre dernière visite dans un sujet et on a la possibilité de reprendre au dernier message lu chaque topic.
> Mais quand je regarde pas mal de topic dans la même rubrique (actualité, jeux PC etc.) certains topic "oublie" mon dernier passage (et seulement mon dernier). Ça arrive assez souvent et c&#39;est un peu gênant.


C&#39;est le cache du forum qui met un certain temps à se mettre à jour pour économiser du CPU. Rien de bien grave  ::):  
De même, la liste des utilisateurs en ligne se met à jour toutes les 15, 10, 5 ou 2 minutes, au choix de l&#39;admin, etc.

----------


## ducon

C’est juste un bugue très mineur : je vois le bouton « Nouveau » dans le forum « Actualité canardplus.com » alors que seuls les salauds de privilégiés de fonctionnaires de Canard PC peuvent y poster.

----------


## Starvey

> Décidément, Alzheimer, un fléau dans notre société agée...
> 
> J&#39;ajouterais que c&#39;est bizarre, je n&#39;ai jamais eu de problème du genre, d&#39;ailleurs la gestion des sujets déjà lus est nettement meilleure que celle de phpBB, ça fait plaisir.


Ben, Invizsion fait de l&#39;excellent travail... IPB est un peu le meilleur script du genre sur le marché.
En un an, je n&#39;ai pas encore fait le tour de toutes ses possiblités.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Le lien pour commenter la news _Canard PC n°116_ à partir de la page d&#39;accueil est cassé au cause du °.

----------


## RicHoret

Bah en attendant que ça soit corrigé tu peux tjs te rendre directos dans la section news. Hop cadeau : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...showtopic=1398

----------


## william

> Le lien pour commenter la news _Canard PC n°116_ à partir de la page d&#39;accueil est cassé au cause du °.


C&#39;est corrigé

----------


## Taï Lolo

Merci.

RicHoret > J&#39;avais déjà rusé comme ça, mais merci quand même.  ::):

----------


## montou

J&#39;ai voulu faire une folie ajourd&#39;hui, ouvrir le site avec IE et contempler les nouvelles pubs et là : problème
Dans la partie pub verticale la bannière "le site y en à en construction" tente de s&#39;afficher




J&#39;ai tenté plusieurs refresh et j&#39;ai en quelques fois la blague

IE version 6.0.2900 (suivi de plein de chiffres)

----------


## william

> J&#39;ai voulu faire une folie ajourd&#39;hui, ouvrir le site avec IE et contempler les nouvelles pubs et là : problème
> Dans la partie pub verticale la bannière "le site y en à en construction" tente de s&#39;afficher


Corrigé.
Ce n&#39;était pas lié au navigateur : c&#39;était l&#39;image par défaut des google ad sense.
C&#39;est corrigé en tous cas. Merci!

----------


## francou008

je reitere ma question:

est-ce normal que quand l&#39;on ecrit F I L M, il ecrive flim, obligatoirement? peut etre que j&#39;ai un ver chez moi (ou un virus)

----------


## montou

> je reitere ma question:
> 
> est-ce normal que quand l&#39;on ecrit F I L M, il ecrive flim, obligatoirement? peut etre que j&#39;ai un ver chez moi (ou un virus)



C&#39;est normal, tu n&#39;as pas de ver/vers/verre/vert (choisissez le bon)

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Divers | 12.06.06 | 11h53
> 
> SEGrAve
> Accrochez vous bien à votre siège, voilà du Heavy Métal *comme vous n&#39;en avait *  sûrement jamais entendu.



"Avez" plutot  ?

Je sais que tu ne t&#39;appelles pas Pluto. Ni César d&#39;ailleurs...

No comment   ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.

C&#39;est un terrible virus qui va détruire tout ce que tu possèdes et en particulier ta minuscule culture cinématographique.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Oui.
> 
> C&#39;est un terrible virus qui va détruire tout ce que tu possèdes et en particulier ta minuscule culture cinématographique.



Même pas cap&#39;.   :<_<:

----------


## montou

dasn les brêves d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui, le lien pour splinter cell ne mène nulle part.


Jeu | 16.06.06 | 16h40
Le nouveau site de Splinter Cell

Sam Fisher déménage. Le site officiel de Splinter Cell Double Agent se trouve maintenant par là.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Mouais ce serait bien de pouvoir créer son propre avatar sans avoir à passer par un lien URL.
 :Angry:

----------


## Marty

Moi j&#39;ai un petit bug, de rien du tout, un peu comme les bulles d&#39;air dans les pates a pizza, tu t&#39;en fou, tu les bouffes, mais bon c&#39;est un bug. (mais qu&#39;est ce que je raconte moi   ::huh::  )

Donc c&#39;est quand je fais une edition rapide, ben j&#39;ai pas le curseur qui aide à ecrire, vous savez le truc pour savoir ou tu vas ecrire, ouai c&#39;est sa, une sorte de barre clignotante, c&#39;est peut-etre normale, je sais pas, je suis jeune, j&#39;ai encore beaucoup à apprendre des forums, mais en tout cas moi m&#39;en fou mais bon, comme c&#39;est un topic ou on fait par de nos petits bug à nous ben je voulais juste dire que j&#39;avais vu celui-la, c&#39;est tout.

Bonne journée   ::):

----------


## rogueleader247

T&#39;as plus qu&#39;à te pendre parce que moi je l&#39;ai la barre \o/

----------


## Marty

Me disais bien que c&#39;etait pas un bug mais dans l&#39;exitation me suis emporté et pis de toute facon comme je fais jaamis de fotes d&#39;ortografes ben sa me sert a rien l&#39;edition rapide, tu comprends  :;):   ::lol::

----------


## francou008

si ça sert sur le topic du voisin du dessus

----------


## Heimesque

A raison



(et merde me suis trompé de topic)

----------

